# New Arrival - Zenith Xl-tronic



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This arrived in the post yesterday, it's in amazing condition for its age. I'm well chuffed with it as the sellers pics weren't exactly clear, so I took a gamble and it paid off (for once).














































I've had a silver dialled XL-Tronic before and the Allegro version of my new Zenith and sold them both to fund other watches. Hopefully I'll keep this one a little longer.

The nato is just a temporary measure, any thoughts on straps or bracelets? It's 19mm but I'm sure 20mm will fit with a bit of friendly persuasion.

I was kinda thinking gloss black lizard but I'm open to suggestions. HAGWA.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice Gary!









But what is the movement? An ESA 9162....??


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Nice Gary!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul and correct in one, well what else have we come to expect .

Here's the sellers pic of the movement.










All the Zenith/Allegro versions of these watches I've had seem to have the GenevÃ© stripes. Nice touch I think.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

What a beautiful watch. I like the idea of black lizard but how about a tan croc to show off the blue?


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Lovely watch Gary, IMHO you can't beat a blue dial.

If you are going down the black lizard route, how about a Speidel 19mm? I just received one from the States

and the quality is excellent. Hope this helps.

Nick


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Nice watch, congrats!

I am not sure about the nato strap, maybe a brown leather one would be better.

Great photos too!!!!!

S!


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Beautiful condition, that one.

A good buy.

I think that NATO suits it, gives it a bit of an 'edge' that a leather/lizard grain wouldn't.


----------



## XL-Tronic Owner (Jul 23, 2010)

I love the look of the Blue/Chrome look of this XL-Tronic better I think than I like the all Gold of the one I have. Nice time piece.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Beautiful watch Gary but I wish you would learn how to take a proper photo you can only see bits of the watch on some of them,only joking.


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Lovely watch and spanking photo's as usual, Gary. :thumbsup: My suggestion for a strap would be a black Hirsch sheepskin


----------



## AaronC (Jun 8, 2010)

Agent orange said:


> This arrived in the post yesterday, it's in amazing condition for its age. I'm well chuffed with it as the sellers pics weren't exactly clear, so I took a gamble and it paid off (for once).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch!

I think it could easily be a dress watch, so I'd buy a nice black gloss crocodile strap (unpadded and no stitching) for it - it would look like a million bucks!

Aaron


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Lovely. I think I'd try a plain, satin or semi-gloss black, no stitching if possible, and some padding as the watch seems to rise from the lugs ... an unpadded band might seem overpowered. No overt grain ... the blue dial needs to be the attraction IMVHO.


----------



## PaulT (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice - I like that alot fella.


----------



## TVDinner (Jul 22, 2010)

Very classy looking watch. Congrats on the new addition to your collection.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

That looks like it was bought new just yesterday!

Really stunning watch,and a Zenith to boot!

That would get some serious wrist time if it were mine(if only)

------------------------------------------------------------

There are quite a few nice 19mm straps on Amazon to choose from,i was looking for one for my Montine.

Sam. :cheers:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Blimey lads that's a blast from the past, I originally posted this two and a half years ago, how time flies :yes:

Anyway the watch found another happy owner many moons ago, although it's one of the ones I sometimes think back on and kind of regret selling. It was in stunning condition, practically NOS. Still you can't keep 'em all I guess.

For anyone interested I sold it on a gloss black lizard skin strap which suited the watch very well imho.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh well,it was still worth seeing again Gary!


----------

